# AOL ..not responding



## jwk70 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm running the most current version of OSX with 1 gig of RAM ... my issue is everytime I launch AOL it just hangs there for an eternity (sometimes 20 minutes) before it finally launches. I've trashed AOL ...reinstalled it without picking up settings from the previous install..still it remains a pig! Any ideas...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

aol has mac software?!? *gasp* well, really, i didn't know. i'd be calling them and asking. i'm sure its like their windows software, and they are really the only ones that have a clue of what its doing, and how it works. i for one avoid aol like the plague because it never does seem to work right.


----------

